# Easy Chocolate Pie



## abigail4476 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Easy Chocolate Pie*
(my sister's recipe)

1 Oreo cookie pie crust
1 large box _Cook N Serve_ chocolate pudding mix
2 oz. dark chocolate (bittersweet--I like to use the 70%-cocoa bar)
1/2 pint whipping cream
1 - 2 Tbs. sugar (sweeten to taste--should be only slightly sweet.)
1/2 tsp. almond flavoring
More dark chocolate for decorating

Break the dark chocolate into small pieces.  Prepare pudding according to package directions (for a pie); add the dark chocolate to the pan, and melt into pudding as it cooks.  Pour pudding into the cookie-pie crust.  Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours or until firm.

Before serving: Using an electric mixer, beat whipping cream until soft peaks form; fold in sugar and almond flavoring; Top pie with whipped cream.  

Grate dark chocolate onto the top of the whipped cream _or_ sprinkle with plain cocoa powder.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds great Abigail, I love chocolate pies. With all your easy recipes and Jeff's smoked food - it's gotta be tough to walk around your place. Thanks again, I'll save the recipe til the next time one of us makes something sweet.

Keep Smokin


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm starting to think she is the master mind behind all the cooking and Jeff just takes the credit.


----------

